# Expats in Reem Village, Abu Dhabi



## Aquariu5

I have recently moved to the tiny cubicles in Reem Village, located on Reem Island in Abu Dhabi. Are there any expats living there?


----------



## Ahithophel

How tiny are these apartments and how much is the costs involved? Been considering Reem for my soon-to-be-announced move myself. How long does it take you to get to downtown AD?

Thanks buddy


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Reem is 10 mins max from downtown AD by car/taxi since another bridge opened about 3 months ago.


----------



## dzey

Reem village is not 'apartments' - it's ex-workers compound with cheap small studios. 

And Reem island is basically over the bridge from downtown so it's literally minutes (aed 8-10 in a taxi)


----------



## busybee2

dzey said:


> Reem village is not 'apartments' - it's ex-workers compound with cheap small studios.
> 
> And Reem island is basically over the bridge from downtown so it's literally minutes (aed 8-10 in a taxi)


hmmmm is that legal under the tawtheeq? if its labour accommodation if done out right they can be fine.


----------



## dzey

it's fully legal etc - I just say that origins of that place is workers compound, so don't expect nice tower with facilities like in ie Marina Square or Sky/Sun.. it's low raise (2-3 floors?) with small space (30m2?) and some bunk beds in some units.. key driver was low price as it was acceptable quality for someone single and not spending much time at home - but now these units are mostly gone


----------



## rsinner

I didnt know these existed till about a few weeks back. Expats do live there


----------



## Ahithophel

Thanks Guys,

any tips or pointers on ideal locations to live in AD? Single here with a budget of max 100k dirhams. Preferably 1-2 bedrooms. Moving mid January

Office located downtown. Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner

Reem Island. You should get a 1 bed in that budget. There are a number of buildings - search on dubizzle.com (a lot of pics are just stock photos).
In any case, come down and then decide. I hope the employer would put you up at a place for the first few weeks


----------



## Hrayr

guys 
can anyone tell me how to rent one of those cubicles? 
where are they located? and what is the exact name of the place


----------



## rsinner

Hrayr said:


> guys
> can anyone tell me how to rent one of those cubicles?
> where are they located? and what is the exact name of the place


http://goo.gl/uDWJoP
Reem Village.

Not sure who to contact etc. Maybe worth a visit and asking the security people about it.


----------



## Lais07

Hrayr said:


> guys
> can anyone tell me how to rent one of those cubicles?
> where are they located? and what is the exact name of the place


There are some real estate offices that you can ask, I myself got my unit through one of them.


----------



## Youssef Gz

*In Reem Village*

Hey!
I just moved to Reem Village...it's a quite place with all you need around: Mini mart, Laundry, Gym...the studios are small but they're clean with a good standing. 
I am in 1171! 



Aquariu5 said:


> I have recently moved to the tiny cubicles in Reem Village, located on Reem Island in Abu Dhabi. Are there any expats living there?


----------



## frenchie587

Can anyone give me any advice on Tala Towers in Al Reem?


----------



## Expat24

Youssef Gz said:


> Hey!
> I just moved to Reem Village...it's a quite place with all you need around: Mini mart, Laundry, Gym...the studios are small but they're clean with a good standing.
> I am in 1171!


Hi,
I am planning to move to tiny studios in Al Reem Village. How safe is the place for females and what type of crowd one can expect? How is the taxi availability there? Also, what about supermarket and other essential facilities?
Thanks!


----------



## rsinner

Fairly safe for females. Met someone who lives there.
Other than that, no idea. Taxis may not be easy to get esp. at peak times - you would need to order over the phone.


----------



## tawana 85

*Reem village*

Hie im looking for accomodation in Reem Village or the workers compound where there are the small studios suitable for one person how much am i roughly looking at per month and whats the procedure for end of April 2020 ?


----------

